
How Tim O’Reilly bootstrapped O’Reilly Media - DanielRibeiro
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/09/how-tim-oreilly-bootstrapped-oreilly-media-with-happy-accidents/
======
g0atbutt
I love Tim's story on how he was able to bootstrap O'Reilly publishing into a
premiere technical publisher. He was really nice in the interview as well. All
around great guy.

